# Just moved to the east coast!!



## ltdinh (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey every, I joined the forums a couple weeks ago looking for some good info and decided today would be my first post. I'm actually still a beginner and went snowboarding once during spring break and had a blast. I recently made the move to the east coast in Maryland near the D.C. area for grad school and figured since I'm out here, I might as well take advantage of going snowboarding. So this year I decided on investing in some of my own equipment and voila, here I am. Any help/tips from anyone would be great. I'm actually looking at going to this store called Alpine Ski Shop in Sterling, VA and wanted to see if anyone was familiar with it and their service. Thanks for the help ahead of time and looking forward to getting to know some of you guys.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

congrats! the eastcoast ice will be fun! 

specific questions will be easier for getting tips..

in general here's my tip.

HAVE FUN


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Check out Liberty mountain, they have a good park for a small hill. The best places to ride around there are Roundtop and if you're up for a drive Snowshoe Mtn (the biggest by far)


----------



## ltdinh (Nov 14, 2010)

SAddiction said:


> Check out Liberty mountain, they have a good park for a small hill. The best places to ride around there are Roundtop and if you're up for a drive Snowshoe Mtn (the biggest by far)


I've heard good things about Snowshoe so I'm going to try to plan to hit it up after the new year.


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

I really like Snowshoe and im only like 2.5 hours away only problem is I believe their ticket prices have gone up yet again $79 a day!!


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn!! They're getting crazy with that!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't eat the red snow


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

or the yellow and brown, or yellow or brown. How about anything but white?


----------



## ltdinh (Nov 14, 2010)

Good tips all around! $79!!! Damn man..


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ehhh...wrong coast...sorry only help I can give ya...grad school might be fun.


----------



## ltdinh (Nov 14, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ehhh...wrong coast...sorry only help I can give ya...grad school might be fun.


Probably true, but considering I'm coming from the Midwest, yea it's better than nothing.


----------

